# الى من لدية خبرة في صناعة الانابيب المعدنية



## alrekabim (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
السادة المهندسون واصحاب الخبرة اني بحاجة لصاحب خبرة في خطوط انتاج الانابيب المعدنية لللاحجام الصغيرة فرجو من لدية خبرة في هذا المجال او سبق وان عمل في هذا الاختصاص الرد مع فائق الشكر والتقدير ونتمنى للاتصال لتطوير التعاون والعمل مع فائق احترامي


----------

